# Clear Sidemarkers for 240SX(S13) Review



## kellen_wynn (Jul 25, 2004)

*This Review is for an Ebay Clear Front Side Markers for 89-94 240SX*

*Ebay Item*: 7951588742

*Maker*: www.HELIXAUTOMOTIVE.com / made in Taiwan

*Distributor*: Eurosports Garage

This post will cover a cheaper alternative to the coveted www.clearcorners.com side markers. 

I got pics this time!

To start off there were two problems with my order: (1) One of the sockets didn't fit. (2) The side markers didn't fit flush against the car.

There is HOPE! :jawdrop: 

These problems were easy to fix and I'll explain why and how.

note: I have to break this review into several posts because of browser errors.


----------



## kellen_wynn (Jul 25, 2004)

Here is the photo page: Ebay 89-94 240SX Clear Side Marker or
http://www.geocities.com/kellen_wynn/240SideMarkers.html

You can also cut an extra notch to make it fit. I dont suggest this because it doesn't hold the bulb as well.

The markers look good and dont let water in like some Ebay lights (YOU KNOW WHO YOU ARE!). The distributors were very helpful and understanding about the problems. 

I recommend this product. :thumbup: 

Let me know if you guys have more questions!

I'll post a pic of my ride with the clear side markers and bumber signals later.


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

niether of your links work


----------



## kellen_wynn (Jul 25, 2004)

I exceeded my data transfer limit It'll be an hour or more before the site is up. 3/9/05 2:46PM PST. I just posted it try tomorrow, thanks.


----------



## kellen_wynn (Jul 25, 2004)

Since the web host is giving me problems here you go.

Here is the short version: As you can see the the holes for the driver side marker doesn't fit with the clear ones. So you can cut another notch or go to a juckyard, like me, and get the correct light bulb assembly.

How to make it fit flush: Either smash the foam padding down or remove it all together, like me.

It fits! It works! Looks good! I'm happy!


----------

